# dove vivono i gentoo-italians??

## xlyz

ho dovuto aggregare un po' di regioni perchè il form mi prende al massimo 10 opzioni.

chi vuole (e chi è all'estero) può dare qualche dettaglio in più 

 :Wink: Last edited by xlyz on Sun Jun 15, 2003 4:46 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## shev

Credo si fosse già capito di dove sono  :Very Happy: 

Il secondo voto lombardo

----------

## mrfree

bella, il mio è stato il primo voto per l'Abruzzo   :Wink: 

----------

## bld

E' facile capire che la  magior parte dei gentoo-users vive al nord italia e piu precisamente lombardia. Perche ce fastweb/adsl/etc allora puoi esaltare la potenza (portage) di gentoo.

----------

## bsolar

Ticino - CH

----------

## m.mascherpa

milano città!  :Smile: 

----------

## almafer

ehm,sono cieco o solo di fori e non capisco da dove si vota?

----------

## almafer

ah ecco adesso l'ho visto  :Laughing:  io sono fiorentino

----------

## Sym

Provincia di Torino   :Smile: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Ticino - CH

----------

## JacoMozzi

Giubiasco - Ticino - CH

----------

## fedeliallalinea

wow siamo gia' tre ticinesi che usano gentoo (piu' tre o quattro che conosco). mia ma...

----------

## bsolar

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> wow siamo gia' tre ticinesi che usano gentoo (piu' tre o quattro che conosco). mia ma...

 

 *Montag[SGU] wrote:*   

> "Escono dalle fottute pareti!" (J. Aliens)

 .

E si moltiplicano pure!  :Razz: 

----------

## IgaRyu

A verona siamo in diversi ... io e mio moroso  piu un cetrto numero di ditte almeno leggendo questo thread http://gentoo-italia.ath.cx/modules.php?op=modload&name=News&file=article&sid=10

Joe

----------

## sciack

genova.

 :Smile: 

----------

## malteo

Unico pugliese?   :Question: 

 :Razz: 

Now Playing: Massive Attack - Inertia Creeps

----------

## Josuke

Bolzano in AltoAdige....anche qui sul confine si usa gentoo (mica siam siemi noi ehehe   :Shocked:  )

----------

## paolo

San Benedetto del Tronto (AP)

(per gli amici Sun Beach)

----------

## Ginko

Berna - CH

----------

## morellik

From Firenze, anche noi usiamo Gentoo e un siamo mica bischeri   :Very Happy: 

Ciauz

morellik

----------

## xlyz

ehi, nemmeno 1 napoletano???

dai non ci credo: campani, fatevi sotto!!!

----------

## silverfix

io sono di Foggia

tu arkangel?

xlyx vieni al webbit a napoli il 29/30 maggio ?

----------

## marchino

 *IgaRyu wrote:*   

> A verona siamo in diversi ... io e mio moroso  piu un cetrto numero di ditte almeno leggendo questo thread http://gentoo-italia.ath.cx/modules.php?op=modload&name=News&file=article&sid=10
> 
> Joe

 

Provincia di Verona!

Gentoo co la pearà   :Cool: 

----------

## ScolaBirra

 *bsolar wrote:*   

> 
> 
> E si moltiplicano pure! 

 

Eccone un altro. Domicilio a Tenero - Ticino - CH, ma lavoro a Losanna - CH.

Ciao

Scola

----------

## almafer

 *morellik wrote:*   

> From Firenze, anche noi usiamo Gentoo e un siamo mica bischeri  
> 
> Ciauz
> 
> morellik

 

 :Very Happy: 

----------

## xlyz

 *silverfix wrote:*   

> xlyx vieni al webbit a napoli il 29/30 maggio ?

 

da milano? sarà dura   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## malteo

 *silverfix wrote:*   

> io sono di Foggia

 

Io di Manfredonia, ma studio a Pescara   :Smile: 

----------

## IgaRyu

 *marchino wrote:*   

>  *IgaRyu wrote:*   A verona siamo in diversi ... io e mio moroso  piu un cetrto numero di ditte almeno leggendo questo thread http://gentoo-italia.ath.cx/modules.php?op=modload&name=News&file=article&sid=10
> 
> Joe 
> 
> Provincia di Verona!
> ...

 

Perche' la pastissada de gentoo no ???  :Smile: 

Verona prov dove ? Noi San Martino

----------

## Benve

C'è qualcuno della falcoltà di informatica di bologna? O quì sono veramente tutti stregati da Debian.

----------

## Josuke

io sono iscritto alla facoltà di informatica di bologna ma uso gentoo  :Smile:  (prima comunque usavo slack) ma tanto non frequento più  :Smile: 

----------

## Benve

Se non frequenti non ci incontreremo mai.  :Crying or Very sad:  Confermi che quì è monopolio Debian? Anche nelle altre università italiane è così...

Comunque pensavo ci fossero più utenti gentoo in Italia

----------

## Josuke

io ero convinto fossero molti di meno invece hehehe

----------

## bsolar

 *Josuke wrote:*   

> io ero convinto fossero molti di meno invece hehehe

 

CMQ in brevissimo tempo il forum italiano, grazie alle quattro cavolate che ci diciamo noi pochi intimi, è diventato il terzo forum regionale per numero di posts.  :Cool: 

----------

## xlyz

 *bsolar wrote:*   

>  *Josuke wrote:*   io ero convinto fossero molti di meno invece hehehe 
> 
> CMQ in brevissimo tempo il forum italiano, grazie alle quattro cavolate che ci diciamo noi pochi intimi, è diventato il terzo forum regionale per numero di posts. 

 

ehm,

a occhio direi 4° (comunque gli spagnoli li riprendiamo di sicuro ...)

----------

## bsolar

 *xlyz wrote:*   

> a occhio direi 4° (comunque gli spagnoli li riprendiamo di sicuro ...)

 

Se consideri i topic si, se consideri i post siamo terzi da quel che mi risulta.

----------

## BlueRaven

Visto che è il mio priimo post qui, questo sondaggio mi sembra un ottimo modo per cominciare.   :Smile: 

Abito a Pesaro.

----------

## xlyz

 *bsolar wrote:*   

>  *xlyz wrote:*   a occhio direi 4° (comunque gli spagnoli li riprendiamo di sicuro ...) 
> 
> Se consideri i topic si, se consideri i post siamo terzi da quel che mi risulta.

 

anche questo è vero

... ma non è che io e te stiamo qui a discuterne per alzare il contatore   :Wink: 

----------

## Benve

 *BlueRaven wrote:*   

> Visto che è il mio priimo post qui, questo sondaggio mi sembra un ottimo modo per cominciare.  
> 
> Abito a Pesaro.

 

Io sono di Cattolica anche se studio a Bologna

----------

## almafer

 *bsolar wrote:*   

>  *Josuke wrote:*   io ero convinto fossero molti di meno invece hehehe 
> 
> CMQ in brevissimo tempo il forum italiano, grazie alle quattro cavolate che ci diciamo noi pochi intimi, è diventato il terzo forum regionale per numero di posts. 

 

 :Very Happy: 

----------

## HexDEF6

Ecco il mio primo post!

Comunque sono di Trento!

Ciao!

----------

## Montag[SGU]

Io vivo nei campi.

----------

## bsolar

 *Montag[SGU] wrote:*   

> Io vivo nei campi.

 

O appeso agli ami...  :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## Peach

Padova c'è!

non solo io, in occasione del webbit ho colto l'occasione per fare un po' di evangelizzazione... un grafico con gentoo non si vede spesso   :Cool: 

Cmq qui a pd c'è un'altro mio amico che ho convertito e presto a Mestre se ne aggiungerà un'altro.

non ci sono cazzi: ES LA FUERZA DE GENTOO!

----------

## .:[NeMo]:.

Italia - Veneto - Verona - Caldiero - via ... n ...

----------

## Yans

non sono italiano comunque vivo in Svizzera.

----------

## Montag[SGU]

 *bsolar wrote:*   

>  *Montag[SGU] wrote:*   Io vivo nei campi. 
> 
> O appeso agli ami... 

 

Crudele!

----------

## whitenoise

Zena!!!!

----------

## alextxm

bologna  :Smile: 

----------

## xlyz

fooorza sioori

che il voto è ancora aperto!!!

----------

## Smirnoff

Roma  :Smile: 

----------

## cerri

terni.. e non chiedete la provincia!

----------

## shev

Ma secondo voi, guardando i risultati del sondaggio:

- siamo pochi in Italia ad usare Gentoo (47...)

- siamo pochi in Italia ad usare il forum di Gentoo (ma quei pochi producono post in quantità industriali  :Razz:  )

- siamo italiani e quindi votare ci costa fatica  :Razz: 

- siamo timidi e non ci esponiamo

- siamo geograficamente primitivi e ancora non sappiamo in che regione stiamo  :Razz: 

- la svizzera non è ancora stata annessa all'Italia e dunque abbiamo innumerevoli "italiani" in questo forum che non rientrano nelle regioni del sondaggio  :Very Happy: 

- varie ed eventuali

Sono curioso, se qualcuno ha qualche spiegazione razionale è il benvenuto!

----------

## ScolaBirra

 *Shev wrote:*   

> 
> 
> - la svizzera non è ancora stata annessa all'Italia e dunque abbiamo innumerevoli "italiani" in questo forum che non rientrano nelle regioni del sondaggio 

 

Italofoni, non necessariamente italiani....   :Cool: 

----------

## cerri

 *Shev wrote:*   

> - siamo italiani e quindi votare ci costa fatica 

 

Beh, ci costa fatica perche' ci fanno votare 2/3 volte l'anno pure su questioni che potrebbero essere tranquillamente risolte in parlamento...

----------

## shev

 *cerri wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Beh, ci costa fatica perche' ci fanno votare 2/3 volte l'anno pure su questioni che potrebbero essere tranquillamente risolte in parlamento...

 

Ma alla fine a me va anche bene, per una fortunata serie di coincidenze (che qualcuno chiama mafia locale  :Razz: ) ogni volta finisco a fare lo scrutatore, con conseguente guadagno di soldini facili!  :Very Happy: 

Che c'entra con gentoo? C'entra, eccome se c'entra, con quei soldini mi faccio il nuovo pargoletto, rigorosamente "powered by gentoo"  :Very Happy: 

(fine ot)

----------

## Legolas80

Ragusa... e sono il secondo siciliano del gruppo   :Wink: 

----------

## [kaiser]

Io sono stato l'11esimo Laziale

Ciao

P.S. fatemi i complimenti questo è il mio primo post   :Laughing: 

----------

## cerri

Piu' che i complimenti, ci sta bene un "Benvenuto!"  :Smile: 

CMQ vedo con orgoglio che il gruppo toscana umbria lazio tiene bene...

Ma sono solo io umbro?!?!?!   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## [kaiser]

Grazie per il benvenuto cerri. 

Mi dispiace che sei l'unico umbro, io comunque sono di quelle parti ovvero Rieti.

----------

## xlyz

 *ScolaBirra wrote:*   

>  *Shev wrote:*   
> 
> - la svizzera non è ancora stata annessa all'Italia e dunque abbiamo innumerevoli "italiani" in questo forum che non rientrano nelle regioni del sondaggio  
> 
> Italofoni, non necessariamente italiani....  

 

a questo punto procederei all'"annessione"

se bsolar mi da una mano (io non posso farlo, ci vuole un admin o forse anche un mod per modificare un sondaggio), aggiungerei svizzera alle opzioni selezionabili (se ci fosse bisogno di "liberare" uno slot, unirei puglia e campania)

----------

## bsolar

 *xlyz wrote:*   

> se bsolar mi da una mano (io non posso farlo, ci vuole un admin o forse anche un mod per modificare un sondaggio), aggiungerei svizzera alle opzioni selezionabili (se ci fosse bisogno di "liberare" uno slot, unirei puglia e campania)

 

In teoria potrei farlo ma purtroppo in pratica non si possono editare le poll perché ciò porterebbe a problemi con phpBB...

----------

## shev

 *bsolar wrote:*   

> 
> 
> In teoria potrei farlo ma purtroppo in pratica ...

 

... in pratica non vuoi farlo perchè non ti va che l'Italia inglobi la Svizzera, ammettilo! E questo solo perchè sul numero odierno di "Metro" (quotidiano gratuito distribuito nelle principali città mondiali, http://www.metroitaly.it/ per scaricare il numero di oggi e verificare le mie parole  :Razz:  ) gli italiani sono indicati come i più infelici del mondo, mentre gli svizzeri addirittura i più felici della terra!!! 

Maledetti, l'ho detto io che devo venire a trovarvi...  :Very Happy: 

----------

## ScolaBirra

 *Shev wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ... in pratica non vuoi farlo perchè non ti va che l'Italia inglobi la Svizzera, ammettilo! E questo solo perchè sul numero odierno di "Metro" [...]gli italiani sono indicati come i più infelici del mondo, mentre gli svizzeri addirittura i più felici della terra!!! 
> 
> 

 

Io sono felice con una birra in mano... e posso farlo in qualunque posto del mondo...  :Cool: 

cmq e' uscito anche su repubblica

Ciao

Scola

----------

## xlyz

ehi, ma dov'è finito il poll???

----------

## dnix

savona, ma adesso sono a Parigi a fare uno stage. Anche io sono uno degli ex-debianomani, anche se sul mio enormeeee portatile 486 per motivi vari (ram, HD, etc...) avevo slack... ma mai win o rh...

a proposito, il pool?

----------

## paolino

Secondo umbro risponde all'appello   :Very Happy:  ... provincia di Terni

----------

## gianiaz

Sondrio presente !

Gianiaz

----------

## baudolino

Trieste !

 '.. azz', come al solito all' avanguardia la mia citta' ...

----------

## rian

Salve a tutti. Scelgo questo thread per il mio primo post...

Scrivo da Perugia, sono il terzo umbro ma il primo di PG   :Cool: Last edited by rian on Wed Aug 06, 2003 2:26 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## fedeliallalinea

benvenuto rian.

----------

## Panda

Licodia Eubea, provincia di Catania

----------

## _Echelon_

Romano de Roma  :Smile: 

----------

## b10m

Arrivo un po' tardi... ma io sono di Monza, "lavorante" a Milano

----------

## koma

Chi alza la mano per torino?

Se si fa qui porto gnocca birra e negozi per pc  :Smile: 

----------

## hellraiser

Ortona, provincia  di PESCARA [abruzzzo]

 :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## Brandy

la Nuova Zelanda c'è, anche se non sono italiana.  :Smile: 

Brandy.

----------

## ScolaBirra

 *Brandy wrote:*   

> ...
> 
> Brandy.

 

Perche' ci va una password per vedere le foto sul tuo sito?   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## codadilupo

Eccomi:

Cosmo, Terra, Europa, Italia, Lombardia, Brianza

 *ScolaBirra wrote:*   

> Perche' ci va una password per vedere le foto sul tuo sito?     

 

Perche' lo stimolo all'hacking deve pur partire da qualcosa   :Cool: 

----------

## yardbird

Salve,

primo post sul forum italiano  :Very Happy: 

Sono di Trento (provincia), ma studio a Padova.

----------

## gcarlo

ci sono anch'io     :Cool: 

sono di Verona  ma vivo/lavoro a Padova

----------

## Peach

yeah  :Wink: 

----------

## bubble27

il Molise 

            terremotato 

                                si aggrega 

                                                   al Portage di Gentoo GNU/Linux

saluti Campobasso !!! 

 :Wink: Last edited by bubble27 on Thu Aug 07, 2003 10:49 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *bubble27 wrote:*   

> il Molise 
> 
> terremotato si aggrega al "tremore" di gentoo

 

Benvenuto bubble27   :Wink: 

----------

## orzetto

Ancora nessun italiano dall'estero?

Vabbe' sono il primo allora...

Saluti da Trondheim! Anche se io sono di Arona (Lago Maggiore).

E se vi interessa, nel mio corridoio siamo in 3 dottorandi che usano Linux, e tutti rigorosamente Gentoo  :Smile: 

----------

## True-love

i sono di pescara - Abruzzo

----------

